# Alabama White BBQ Sauce/ Big Bob Gibsons



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2018)

2 cups mayonnaise
1 cup white vinegar
1⁄2 cup apple juice
2 teaspoons prepared horseradish
2 teaspoons ground black pepper
2 teaspoons fresh lemon juice
1 teaspoon salt
1⁄2 teaspoon cayenne pepper
Combine all ingredients well, chill till ready to use.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 25, 2018)

Bob Gibson’s white sauce it’s lights out! If you’ve hacked it, it’s a great addition to the recipe list for anyone!

Scott


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 25, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Bob Gibson’s white sauce it’s lights out! If you’ve hacked it, it’s a great addition to the recipe list for anyone!
> 
> Scott


There is no need to hack it, it is on the internet and in his book and in the recipe index of thousands of BBQ'ers.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice! 

It’s a great sauce For chicken & turkey!

Scott


----------



## ksblazer (Aug 29, 2018)

It's a good change of pace from tomato and mustard sauces.

From what I read Big Bob Gibson didn't keep his white sauce recipe a secret. That is why it's so easy to find. But I've heard the recipe has been tweaked over the years at his BBQ restaurant.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Aug 29, 2018)

Never heard of a white bbq sauce. This looks great. I'm going to give it a try this weekend. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 29, 2018)

MMMMMmmmmm I love white sauce, Now I will try this as well..... Now I am going to do a bit of research on BOB Gibson...


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 29, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Nice!
> 
> It’s a great sauce For chicken & turkey!
> 
> Scott


Yes it is!


ksblazer said:


> It's a good change of pace from tomato and mustard sauces.
> 
> From what I read Big Bob Gibson didn't keep his white sauce recipe a secret. That is why it's so easy to find. But I've heard the recipe has been tweaked over the years at his BBQ restaurant.


Yes, yes and yes.


oldsmokerdude said:


> Never heard of a white bbq sauce. This looks great. I'm going to give it a try this weekend. Thanks for sharing.


Just remember this is not a glazing sauce, this is a dip and serve sauce, and a bowl on the side for more dipping is great too.


ab canuck said:


> MMMMMmmmmm I love white sauce, Now I will try this as well..... Now I am going to do a bit of research on BOB Gibson...


Big Bob Gibson put Northern Alabama on the BBQ map, and introduced White Sauce to the BBQ masses.
It's a shame that his restaurant is so big and so popular that quality has suffered due to mass production.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 29, 2018)

This stuff makes good Coleslaw too...JJ


----------



## mike5051 (Aug 29, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> This stuff makes good Coleslaw too...JJ


Now that sounds good!  I've never been a fan of the white dipping sauces, not even blue cheese or ranch.  But I love cole slaw and that sauce would kick it up a few notches.  

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 29, 2018)

chef jimmyj said:


> This stuff makes good Coleslaw too...JJ


It was the base that my [email protected] Coleslaw sprang from.
[email protected]$$ Coleslaw


----------



## link (Aug 29, 2018)

Great stuff on Chicken I will have to try this on Coleslaw.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 29, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Big Bob Gibson put Northern Alabama on the BBQ map, and introduced White Sauce to the BBQ masses.
> It's a shame that his restaurant is so big and so popular that quality has suffered die to mass production.



Though it's been a while, I've made the sauce a few times with good results. Using it for coleslaw sounds like a good idea.

A few years ago, I was in Birmingham on business and a couple of us,  with some time to kill before catching a flight, went to the restaurant in Decatur. We should have stayed in Birmingham. It was a waste of time, gas, and money.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 29, 2018)

So many BBQ Joints start with an individual or small dedicated team making food with pride and excellence. Get recognition and become a legendary destination and you grow too fast, just hiring warm bodies to bang out quantity at the expense of quality. For the owners, it becomes all about profit, not so much pride. The place is packed with people that read about the place, here or there and go because the place is famous.  Basically Tourists that don't know great Q. Anyone in the know, tastes the crappie food, wonders why they wasted a trip and the money, then never go back...JJ


----------



## greatfx1959 (Aug 29, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> 2 cups mayonnaise
> 1 cup white vinegar
> 1⁄2 cup apple juice
> 2 teaspoons prepared horseradish
> ...


John,
is that a vinegar tasting sauce like the north carolina/south carolina sauce?
thanks,
tony


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 29, 2018)

Chef JimmyJ took the words right out of my fingertips. My wife and I both tried it on chicken, and ended up making slaw with it, adding sugar to taste for sweetness. Great slaw recipe.


----------

